

Computer Programming Quotes - samueladam
http://www.devtopics.com/101-more-great-computer-quotes/

======
mildweed
Great combo: 27 & 30

"The most likely way for the world to be destroyed, most experts agree, is by
accident. That’s where we come in; we’re computer professionals. We cause
accidents."

"It should be noted that no ethically-trained software engineer would ever
consent to write a DestroyBaghdad procedure. Basic professional ethics would
instead require him to write a DestroyCity procedure, to which Baghdad could
be given as a parameter."

And for wholehearted agreement: 58 "Good specifications will always improve
programmer productivity far better than any programming tool or technique."

------
jcl
_"The best way to predict the future is to implement it." \- David Heinemeier
Hansson_

Heh... I was going to call this one out for being a restatement of Alan Kay's
1971 quote, but it seems someone beat me to it:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=412440>

------
pj
When I read #31, I started crying... weird.

